# Good restaurants with good beer lists -Melbourne



## Danwood (7/6/14)

I've had a quick look through the forum and couldn't find anything specifically on this topic.

Criteria has to be focussed on good food (to keep her happy) but also include something other than your bog-standard "5 choices of basically the same shit beer" beer menu.

I'm thinking maybe a thread for each state capital and see where that gets us ?

People pop up occasionally asking about this topic (inter-state visitors and the like), so maybe lets get a font of knowledge going ?

If we were really organized....the posts would start with food type and suburb, for easy scanning of the thread. In case of forgotten anniversaries and the like...we all need a hand sometimes !

Good idea...bad idea ?

Either way, Hell of the North, Fitzroy is my suggestion. 
Excellent French food...very good Steak Tartar and Duck Rillet.

8 Wired, 4 Pines and Cavalier on tap plus 2 or 3 more I forget.
10-15 decent bottled offerings.


----------



## Spiesy (8/6/14)

Terminus, North Fitzroy.
Cookie, City.


----------



## Kiwifirst (8/6/14)

Kumo Izakaya restaurant and Sake Bar in Lygon St in East Brunswick has a really great range of Japanese beers. I have some really amazing beers and some very very different ones to your normal Japanese restaurant 

Can recommend the Tiekoku IPA great drop, once you have let it warm up a bit.


----------



## Danwood (8/6/14)

Japanese, eh ?

It's my turn to pick the next place we go. Sounds good.

Any Hitachino on the list that you remember, Kiwi ?

This is what we should be aiming for, I think. Restaurants without the obvious beer reputations, so when we book and turn up, we can act ever-so-surprised when there appears to be some killer beers on the menu !

Some of you out there might be more fortunate to be blessed with a beer loving Mrs, but many aren't. So they can get wise to "So, The Taphouse/Alehouse/Mrs Parmas looks good for food, eh..whadya' think ?"

More businesses are getting on the beer bandwagon, but they often aren't well publicized. I only found the above French place by accident, so we should share the knowledge, brothers !


----------



## Spiesy (8/6/14)

Chats


----------



## Kiwifirst (8/6/14)

Don't remember too many of the others, I tried a few of the Baird Brewery beers, Rising Sun IPA, and a couple of big dark ales, but at 10% or so, they kind of did me in at the end of the night.

The owner of the restaurant, Andre, is a Sake master, only Australian to get that title I think. This restaurant bar and another one of his in city has a range of beers you'll not find in to many places. 

Just be wary of the double figure % beers at the end of the night


----------



## Kiwifirst (8/6/14)

The junction hotel in Newport has a great pub and wine bar. The wife likes to eat in the cultured setting of the wine bar and I still get access to all the imported tap beer. Pretty expensive pints, but you are getting a decent choice. Although I brought a Green Flash IPA bottle for $12 and that put me in shock somewhat. As it was my local brewery in SoCal and I picked up a slab each Friday for $25.


----------



## rbtmc (8/6/14)

Kiwifirst said:


> Although I brought a Green Flash IPA bottle for $12 and that put me in shock somewhat. As it was my local brewery in SoCal and I picked up a slab each Friday for $25.


That's it. I'm moving to Cali. :chug:


----------



## surly (8/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> Terminus, North Fitzroy.
> the Cookie, City.


The Terminus has a great beer range, the best bet would be to enter straight into the restaurant and not via the craft beer bar to keep the missus suspicions in check.


----------



## Phoney (8/6/14)

My favorite Melbourne restaurant Attica has a decent beer listing.


----------



## brendanos (8/6/14)

Rockwell & Sons
The Builders Arms (bistro or restaurant) or Moon Under Water (fine dining) - you can request the Moon Under Water list (a lot more bottled options) anywhere in the Hotel

Nice pubs - The Napier Fitzroy (classy pub food), The Gertrude Hotel Fitzroy, Park Hotel Werribee (possibly the best list I've seen - http://theparkhotel.net.au/drink/ )


----------



## Danwood (8/6/14)

Fitzroy 'uckers....spoilt for choice ! Keep them coming !


----------



## surly (9/6/14)

If you are up for a weekend away, the Royal Mail (I think?) in Dunkeld had some nice beers when I was there a few years ago. It also has a great reputation for food.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/6/14)

brendanos said:


> The Napier Fitzroy (classy pub food),


That place introduced me to craft beer!!! Have probably done about 5 Bogan Burgers in my time too...


----------



## Danwood (17/11/14)

Collingwood, Melb.

Le Bon Ton- Smoked Meat heaven, oyster bar, lots of cocktails.

Heaps of spicy, smokey deliciousness. Otway pork shoulder 12hr slow cooked was fantastic.

Good range of around 6 tap beers, including SN Pale and Torpedo.


----------



## Tahoose (17/11/14)

Footscray hotel does a mean steak and has a reasonable selection of beers between the taps and the bottle.


----------



## droid (17/11/14)

<food type> total luxury ? feck I dunno - classy
<suburb> st kilda

you cant really see the sign at "the local taphouse" in St Kilda east (is it?) cnr Carlisle and Chappel - well, one up from the corner anyway, it's nice and dark and you could stumble upon it. you wouldn't know it was there - 20 on the tap house list which changes week to week. I sat on the Delmont until I fell off the chair (it has been my inspirational beer to this point), although the huge "we want beer" poster inside could blow your cover

had some nice dip and bread...it was a friday night of the monster truck weekend there was a blues band playing, people eating and drinking - the food and beer is pricey (for a country fella) but it is a fantastic low lit loungy place that has some sheet hot beer

being from WA and now in the lakes district with 2 ankle biters I don't get to the big smoke much, that's the only place I have seen

anyway due to the lack of responses it sounds like your going to struggle....he he

<edit> what am I doin with this <> ? um, you can have a sample of anything you would like to try as long as you're genuine, the barman was drinking the delmont and gave me a taster, that was it...maybe there's a dance song in that "the night the barman saved my life"


----------



## BrosysBrews (17/11/14)

Vote for the Royston in Richmond, good tap list and they use Now Tapped App so you can check out what they have before you go


----------



## DU99 (17/11/14)

"Footscray hotel" won't think so by its look's


----------



## MitchD (17/11/14)

Long table in Red hill. A bit out of the way but well worth it. 4 Pines, Mornington peninsula, Red Hill, Mountain goat just to name a few.


----------



## Danwood (17/11/14)

We're wandering a bit too close to the obviously beer focussed venues. Remember....we're being sneaky here !

Think more venues which don't necessarily have a big beer reputation, or a huge selection perhaps, but offer some unexpected gems for us non-wine drinkers when we take the Mrs out for a nice meal.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Danwood (17/11/14)

I stayed in Redhill a while back, Mitch. Just did the breweries though. Nice area...like a mini Yarra Valley.


----------



## Tahoose (17/11/14)

DU99 said:


> "Footscray hotel" won't think so by its look's


Sorry I meant, Station hotel in Footscray.

I'll edit that.


----------



## MitchD (18/11/14)

Danwood said:


> We're wandering a bit too close to the obviously beer focussed venues. Remember....we're being sneaky here !
> 
> Think more venues which don't necessarily have a big beer reputation, or a huge selection perhaps, but offer some unexpected gems for us non-wine drinkers when we take the Mrs out for a nice meal.
> 
> Cheers, Dan


Long table will definatley be on the list then. You should check out the wine list and the food is fantastic.



Danwood said:


> I stayed in Redhill a while back, Mitch. Just did the breweries though. Nice area...like a mini Yarra Valley.


I grew up in Mornington before there was the brewery and I can remember when Red hill amber was only available on tap at the bar I worked at and a select few bottle shops.


----------



## zeggie (18/11/14)

The Mallow, Ballarat is a must if you take the missus on a weekend away. Quality


----------



## Tahoose (18/11/14)

Can't believe I didn't mention the royal George hotel in Kyneton, I dragged my girlfriend up there for an afternoon to see what was on one or six of the 17 taps.

We ended up staying for dinner and I'm glad we did, the food was great, it used to be a full time restaurant before it became a craft beer pub. The chef stayed on when they made the change.


----------



## Neanderthal (18/11/14)

MRS Parma

Good beer list from Vic craft breweries only.

They also do the best PArma I have had. A selection of about 10 different styles.

I was told about this place when I go tto the airport and thought to myself. Nargh, dont like parmas enough to go to a parma resuarant, sounds like average pub food.

We couldnt decide on a place for tea and thought s tuff it will give it a go. We werre happy with the food and the beer list.


----------



## DU99 (28/11/14)

"station hotel" footscray.4 craft beers on tap(moo,2 brothers,4pines,mountain goat)and they rotate,plenty of bottle range.Meals very good.


----------

